# Windows 98 hangs on shutdown



## Rain Man (May 19, 1999)

I have a new PC with Win98 Second Addition that hangs when shutting down. It has to be unplugged to shut down completely. Then it runs scandisk on start up. 

I applied one of the Microsoft "patch" files that is supposed to fix the problem, with no result.


----------



## TONEYS (Sep 1, 1999)

Shutdown Problems


----------



## jrploch (Sep 16, 2000)

forget about those "patches". i tried them with no result either. what i do is go start/shutdown/restart. when the boot starts, but before you get to the splash screen, just manually turn your system off. don't worry about scandisk coming up on your next boot. i've used this method for 7 months and never had scandisk come up.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You may get away with that method and be lucky for a while but eventually the drive head will hit your hardrive and you'll be replacing the drive. I agree that W98SE shutdown is full of it that's why I suggest W98 and not SE. But it is not impossible to fix. Basically it's a hardware device that's not responding to the shutdown command. You just need to do some intense debugging to fix it.


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Try the free shutdown program at the link. Apparently from what i've read on other boards, people who have had shutdown problems tried this program called Shutz and now they can shutdown with no problem. Try it. Maybe it'll work.

http://www.jthz.com/puter/shutz.htm

You could look here: (This is a good article. You should read it.)

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q238/0/96.asp#top --Troubleshooting Windows 98SE shutdown problems.

BTW, if you have Norton anti-virus double click on the icon and disable the auto protect feature on the main screen under system status and then try and shut down. That may fix it.

------------------
Search Microsoft for Answers

Windows 98 Info

Using Windows 98...A How To Guide

[This message has been edited by Kento (edited 09-19-2000).]


----------



## kokaik (Sep 23, 1999)

I don't if this help, but it worked for my PC, besides downloading patches from MS, try to update your sound card & VGA driver.

It solved mine and hopefully it works for you as well.

Good luck


----------



## Rain Man (May 19, 1999)

Problem solved. Thanks! It turned out to be a power polling problem, typical with Compaq computers. I followed a link provided by one of the postings and focused on the power polling disabling option, which turned out to be the answer.

Thanks Folks!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Glad to hear it. It really is a problem that is fixable if you just take the time to do a careful and planned step by step debug of your system.

BTW, by powerpolling do you mean you turned off APM(AdvancedPowerManagement or ACPI in the BIOS or was it a special "PowerPolling" feature only in a Compaq BIOS?

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-19-2000).]


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

P.S 
The way to turn off the computer is to press in the Power button and keep it in this will turn off the computer after about 3-5 seconds

Steven Watson

[email protected]


----------

